# Adding brown sugar to store bought rub



## tremp (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello...

I am very new to smoking meats.  My wife just bought me an entry level smoker recently and I am excited to try it out.

The question that I have is that I also have a bottle of store bought rib rub as I just needed a place to start.  I looked at the ingredients to the rub and the one that I have does not contain any raw sugar or brown sugar.  The question that I have is whether or not I should be adding a sugar to this mixture and if so, how much?

I really appreciate everyone on this forum and how friendly and helpful everyone is.

Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Without knowing what rub your talking about
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You could add a little to a small amount and see what happens. Most store bought rubs are full of salt. Aftter you try it. take a look at what's in it. Then give making your own a shot.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## goinforbroke (Aug 7, 2013)

I think this involves using the taste buds, as to whether or not your rub needs some modification.  I've stumbled upon a few store-bought rubs here and there, and even have a few favorites.  I always taste them first though, to get feel for what balance is going on.. you know... the four senses of taste... salty, sour, bitter, sweet.  And let's not forget our friend umami.. but I digress..

Being more or less a southern boy though, I prefer my rub to have a pronounced sweetness.  Maybe you do too?  Either way, the general theme of a rub, as a finished product, can be sensed by tasting it before you use it.

Case in point.. There's a Lysander's chipotle rub that I love for ribs.  It's discontinued now, but I did stock up on it.  Problem though... it's a little too salty, generally speaking.  I know one way to fix that... sugar.  I've also been know to dash some more chili powder into it as well.  I'm adjusting the balance of those taste senses to what I like.    

Like a lot of things.. experience helps.  And making good bbq is a craft like anything else, so there's some trial and error.  But if you focus on the taste.. before it goes on.. you should be able to develope a sense for what the end product might be.

best of luck..


----------



## tremp (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies... The rub that I am speaking of is Penzey's Rib Rub 3000.

I will be sure to taste before it goes on the meat... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tremp*
> ...I looked at the ingredients to the rub and the one that I have does not contain any raw sugar or brown sugar.  The question that I have is whether or not I should be adding a sugar to this mixture and if so, how much?


Yes you should add some turbinado sugar IMHO, how much is a matter of personal taste. As a practical matter add the sugar in an amount equal to 1/4 of the volume of the store bought rub to start and add more if it suits your tastes. Just as a basic reference point my basic rib rub is 36% sugar. YMMV.


----------



## radio (Aug 8, 2013)

Pork is much more suited for a sweet rub than beef IMHO. For Beef I would not add any sugar for the first cook and see how you like the rub as is.   If adding sugar to your rub, mix up only what you will need for one cook in a bowl or plastic bag so you don't modify the whole jar in case you don't like the results


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

I thought the point of store bought was for ease of use
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....Other wise make it from scratch













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 8, 2013)

i personally dont see anything wrong with adding to a store bought rub, but if youre gunna get technical and make one catered to your exact liking then why not try making your own...im sure you already know the flavors you like...give it a shot. you just may never ever ever ever buy store bought again. me personally, i dont do anything rub wise on my own, theres ppl out there who spend a long time making rubs so ill trust them....if i dont like i dont buy. lol. if that fails just plain ol SPOG works and build off that...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 8, 2013)

Order jeffs rub and sauce recipies and you will not be dissapointed. It is the perfect rub to manipulate to your specific tastes.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

coffee_junkie said:


> Order jeffs rub and sauce recipies and you will not be dissapointed. It is the perfect rub to manipulate to your specific tastes.


I agree. A lot of my rubs are based off of Jeffs.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

